# Triton Router Catches fire. Helpful Customer Service.



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good service
great upgrade

glad it all worked out


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Happy ending to a pretty scary situation.

It's nice when it DOES work this way


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I love it when service like this happens. This should be how ALL companies treat their customers, too bad so few do.

Thanks for sharing bro! Am still curious as to their findings with the "fire" router.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes!

Good deal for everyone!

You will be able to move the workpiece faster through the router with no problem now!

Did they ever get the SLOP out of the Ht. adjustment (from the top) cleaned up?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

great ending on a scary story 
but it woooood beee sooo niiice to have a back call with an update on what coursed the fire in the first place

was it dust in the engine
was it open bearings running hot becourse of dust
etc. etc. or what

just a thought it cuold bee a good idea to know for other users of routers too

take care
Dennis


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

good to know. Customer service (or lack of) is an important factor in all of my purchases.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Fair Haven is a hop, skip and a jump away from me. What was the name of the service center? With great customer service like this it may be nice to know who they are. They may service other makes also.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Ken,
Now this is my kind of vendor. This just adds to the good stuff I keep hearing about Triton. I'm sure my next router will be a BIG Triton. lol (Tim the tool man kicks in quiet regularly when horse power is brought up). It would be nice to see a review on the new unit. hint hint. 
This is the way I've always been treated by Hitachi, Makita, and Ridgid. I'm going to add Triton to my buy from list tonight based on this experience.
Way to go Triton.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've had the same service from them. They want to make a mark and they will do what is needed to do that. I have the 3 hp.. you'll like it. It doesn't bog down in the table at all. even hard wood with big bites. And the crank is nice.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

That is good news and a great start to the new year.
Way to go Ken!


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I always like hearing who stands behind their products and who has good customer service.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Deke 
as you very well know 
there is no dum question beside those that ain´t spoken

take care
Dennis


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats a fair question, I was taking it slow and worked my way into the full cut being the router bit is so large. I also slowed the speed down all the way like your required. The Triton router is sealed prevenenting most of the the dust from falling into the routers motor. I had my dust collection hooked up and running at both points under the table and above the table at the fence to prevent wood from accumalating.

The is no fuse or overload button that I could find in the manual or on the unit. Triton thinks this is a fluke and wants to look into it. After researching a little more I'm starting to believe even though this is a Australian Company the product is made in China. Maybe its a quality Control issue.

I have 3 other router's with over 10 yrs on 2 of them and none of them have burned up. As for everyone approving its just too easy for companies to weasel out of Warranty's when it comes time to collect. So its nice that they have backed it up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Good point Deke. I guess if it happens to two of them then we've got a recall issue. Lots of tool users here. Let's wait and see. In the mean time, I think I'll be cleaning out the chips in my router table more often.


----------



## Darrenm (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Ken,

My name is Darren Mullen I am the Design & Engineering Manager for Powerbox International. 
We are a UK based company who now own the Triton Brand and all products.
I am sorry to hear that your Triton MOF001KC 2-1/4 HP Plunge Router caught fires and would very much like to learn more why this has happened.

You are correct that the Triton Brand was an Australian owned brand until a couple of years ago when we bought the Company, Brand, and all products. We are now Designing & Manufacturing new Triton products. We have a very close working relationship with the manufacturers of our Routers, who are based in Taiwan. The manufacturers name is DurQ. Quality control and assurance is very important to us and I would very much like to learn more about the incident with your Triton Router.

I have contacted the service centre, HTC Products in Fair Haven to ask them what they have done with the product as I would very much like to review it with our manufacturers.

Have you owned the Router for very long? Did you by chance take a record of the product serial number? I would very much like to get to the bottom of the incident so as to ensure that there are no further occurrences in future products. Also to be able to inform you of my findings.

Please feel free to contact me freely in this matter. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have the Triton 3 1/4hp (also a 2010 model) in my TS router extension and when I read this I immediately went out and bought *three* 2 1/2lb extinguishers for the woodshop. Thanks for the heads-up on possible fire hazards.

I see Darren's response for Powerbox International (the new owners/manufacturers that actually built *these* units). I will follow this thread closely and see how things pan out since I have also been considering adding the 2 1/4hp router to my shop. I don't know if these are the growing pains of the "new" manufacturing facility or an anomaly. Please keep us ALL informed about progress on this issue.

FWIW, the Triton design is exciting, but we ALL need to be absolutely sure the bugs have been worked out of the system for this "new" manufacturer. Many of us have seen great deviation in products coming out of Asia/China/Taiwan and would hate to see Triton products follow that path.


----------



## Darrenm (Jan 11, 2011)

I do believe this incident is an anomaly and hopefully a one off. From my understanding Triton Routers have been manufactured in Taiwan by Durq even when they were made by the original Australian parent company.

We have strived to maintain the quality and reputation of the Brand since taking ownership. In regards to product creation it has been a seamless transition from the original Australian parent company to PBI ownership. We have kept all product production with the same manufacturing facilities since the transfer of business so as not to disrupt and compromise on product quality, functionality and durability, as we understand these attributes are so important and paramount to product success in what is a highly competitive market place.

As head of Design & Engineering for these products I can assure you that I am extremely active at maintaining and even improving upon the quality of our products. Hence my interest in this incident.

For me as a designer the users incite and feedback is crucial and fundamental in the design process to inform our designs and deliver quality results for the user time and time again. I would welcome all feedback on our products so that together we can develop even better quality and innovative products that meet the users true needs.
I think also in this day and age of faceless corporations it is essential to have this communication with our end users to build upon our product success, but more importantly provide product solutions that are of real value and use to you the loyal tribe of users.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Darren, Thank-you for all of your information and concerns. I will keep you posted, as for the serial Number I just threw it away the other day, as the router was shipped out last week sorry. I had had the router since last March. I have always used dust collection with it each time. I have used it frequently in my shop. I will say I do woodworking as a hobby, as I'm not a working shop but do make many project for friends and family. I work for the airlines trouble-shooting incoming Aircraft with Maintenance problems to keep Blondie happy & comfortable…. LOL

I have to believe this was an isolated incident as well and I am very interested in the information you and HTC discover. I will say they were very helpful and I surprised how firmly they stood behind triton. They asked when I bought it which my amazon.com receipt said March, and that was enough for them. I really like that they let me upgrade to the 3 1/4 for the price difference as well.

I would buy Triton again as of now and with you contacting me as well shows your company is on the right track with what most companies have seemed to lose contact with," taking care of their customers" Thank-you.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay this is rare.

The effort to address this issue publicly on this forum buy a member of the Triton team is rare indeed. Just this one action makes me feel that it is safe to purchase a tool from this company. (I do have their 3 1/4 router in my router table btw). There are real people addressing questions. A real person who actually works there and wants to make it so publicity is positive and will do what is needed to help keep it that way. I feel like I've gone back in time 30 years.

I too had an issue last year that was resolved with a phone call. my review of the router has a few addendums that read from bottom to top and are dated. The review is here

Bravo Triton, or Powerbox.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I got my new 3 1/4 Router today eveyone,,,, Yea!!!! I didn't burn it up either…. LOL Love this thing, big differance with the big boy! It sure is nice that they care and really want to know what happened…. I'll keep everyone posted as I recieve the info.

Thx for all the kind thoughts and positive feedback


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken,

Very good!

Is there any slop in the Ht. adjustment?

When you set it, tighten it, and use it, does the bit Ht. stay put?

... or…
Do you have to start High or Low and turn the crank until you get it… without reversing direction?


----------



## yellowviper (Jan 13, 2011)

other than power, size and weight , is there any difference in smaller Triton and the 3 1/4 model…..I woulld like to know if the features are the exact same. Thanks in advance….I am looking to buy it in combo with the Kreg Table.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was Surprised that the wrench for the collet nut is smaller for the 3 1/4 HP (3/4" wrench) vrs the 2 1/4 HP uses a 15/16. Sommerfeld sells a special 90 degree wrench that drops in to change the bit so you can leave your height adjustment locked in when using matched router bit sets like T & G for example. So I had to order another. I would get the big one No Matter if you think you need it, its only 40 bucks.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Ken and others for the post and discussion. Always impressive when the manufacturer gets on-line to interact with the customers. I love to hear stories of great customer service.

BTW… after reading this and doing some more research, I just bought the Triton 3 1/4hp. I already own an extinguisher, however.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Even though this thread is now 3 months old, I just wanted to let everyone know that I finally pulled the trigger on picking up a second Triton router. The 2 1/4hp router arrives today and now the 3 1/4hp router stays in the table. In the mean time Triton Service Center also replaced the plastic worm gear on my 3 1/4hp with a metal worm. It is much more stout and is apparently now standard on newer production models.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats Mike. I do love mine as well. Thx for the update. I'll have to email them and see what they found out.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Now this thread is over 3 years old and I was wondering. do you feel all the issues have been addressed? 
Like, fire-bad worm gears- customer services?

I know that Triton was sold and the nice rep commented and all, but there home page is way out of date and don't reply to question that are very old.

I just ordered the 2 1/4 hp router and wounder do they still stand behind there products?
Love the Idea of what it can do and all the features, just a little nervous.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Rick, I just went to their homepage and it looks current. The blog area has dozens of listings (from the company) for 2014, the most recent from three days ago. The rest of the stuff looks current. Their Facebook page is also current.

That being said. I've had their 3 1/4 router in my router table for years now. It has done multiple furniture projects and remodeled a couple of houses. ( I make my own moldings, kitchen cabinets, etc.) The thing is a beast. I wish the cutter heads could keep up with the power. If they did I could feed a raised door panel into it full bore. It just doesn't slow down.

I did, way back, have the one with the nylon worm drive for the adjuster. It stripped and they sent me the kit with the steel one without question. I included all this in my review of the unit here on LJ's.

They make a few power tools that I don't really use much. Mostly hand held ones. If I did though I'd consider them. It might be chancy but the company seems to make good stuff.


----------

